# Car Registration Renewal in RAK



## debbie790

Hi,

My car is up for registration renewal in Ras-al-Khaimah. Please note that the vehicle is under a RAK free zone company name. Is anyone familiar with the process/documents required?

thanks
Debbie


----------

